# Bath Vanity Mod



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I decided our vanity needs more drawers! :grin:
The two top drawers were in actuality just false fronts nailed to the carcase from the inside. This was so a counter top with dual sinks could be used. But we opted for a top with a single sink.

I removed the fronts, and installed some spacers in the rear so the rear brackets for the drawer tracks can be attached.

Hopefully tomorrow I will get the drawer boxes built. The weather has turned crummy so spraying outside is cancelled for now.

Here's a couple of pics of the progress so far.
Mike


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Good thinking Mike . I was going to see if I have enough clearance to install a power outlet in the back of my top drawer. Not sure how easily it will slide with 14 gauge wire going to it though


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*??????*



RainMan1 said:


> Good thinking Mike . I was going to see if I have enough clearance to install a power outlet in the back of my top drawer. Not sure how easily it will slide with 14 gauge wire going to it though


You sure the welder will fit? :no:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can't use Nomex or Romex or whatever we have these days Rick. It's not designed to flex that much or that many times. You would have to install an outlet in the wall behind and then run stranded extension cord type wire to a box in the back of the drawer. And to be up to code it would have to a GFCI plug or GFI breaker in the panel.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing Charles , run a more flexible wire off the gfi to a box


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

C'mon Mike. Admit it. You were just looking for another project, now that the kitchen remodel is almost done......VBG.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

This drawer building stuff is getting easy. :surprise::smile:


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Mike my question is "where do you find all the time for the projects you do?".


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> Mike my question is "where do you find all the time for the projects you do?".


Well, I'm retired so I am not on any sort of clock or schedule. I can't just sit around and get rusty! :grin:

And when I get on a roll, I get several things going at once. My laptop is doing it's first full backup. I have my wife's old laptop that I am swapping out hard drives. And tonight, I fired up Chromecast via ipad, and watched 30 plus You Tube videos on the big screen TV! :surprise::grin: I like that.

I will probably sleep late and then start all over again tomorrow. The drawers fit like a glove so tomorrow I need to go find a couple of knobs and install the drawer fronts, and that little mod will be complete.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Done deal. Already moved in! :surprise::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great job and good idea Mike !


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nicely done Mike.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Attaching the back end of the drawer slides in a cabinet that already has the sink top installed is quite a task, isn't it. I did the same modification a few years ago, and it took my body several days to recover.

You did a good job. They look original, with no sign of the recent modification. I bet she filled them up before you could even reach for your stuff.

Charley


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nice Mike..
very nice...


----------

